# Cute poo pictures, please....



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, I had a very bad day and could use some cute pictures to cheer me up.






My smiling doodles....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly sends you snuggles Hope you feel better!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hoping that you can smile. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Meadow as a tiny puppy. hope today is a better day,


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Doggy noses


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Scruffy jasper with bed head! Lol.....hope today is a better day xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh dear Lynn , hope you're ok? 

Roo says "come and have a snooze with me..."


----------



## markt3857 (Apr 20, 2013)

Cute enough ?? Hope today is better for you!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww look at all our cute babies  heart melting....we are so blessed  xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I know this is my avatar pic but its probably my favourite pic of Molly right now....

I hope today has been a better day for you


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I love that picture of Molly! She's such a cutie x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki sends cold nose and loving licks - hope you are having a better day.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh Kiki you are scrumptious xxxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

http://i42.tinypic.com/2u8kuwj.jpg[


this is me and ginger..
ginger is the one with all the hair


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/2u8kuwj.jpg[

can't get it to work


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I know this is my avatar pic but its probably my favourite pic of Molly right now....
> 
> I hope today has been a better day for you


I want to keep willow's face cut like this  Who could be sad after looking at this face!!!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/2u8kuwj.jpg[
> 
> can't get it to work


Awwww   can't see it Lumpy!! Hope you get it to work xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's Jenson checking out his colour coordinated bed!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

All Soooo cute!! still love that Molly button nose picture.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i just can't get these to work any more don't know what happened


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yaaaaaaaaaaa got it ..ginger is the one with all the hair ok


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ahhh thanks Lumpy!! Ginger clearly loves her daddy lots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the picture Lumpy - you've both got 'adore me' eyes


----------

